# Maddie-Centre Hall, PA-Fear of Strangers...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now this is just sad. Is this a no kill shelter Karen? There's a sentence that concerns me.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Now this is just sad. Is this a no kill shelter Karen? There's a sentence that concerns me.


Yup, agreeing with ya on that one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I don't know if it is a no kill shelter or not.

What sentence concerns you?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

No, it is not a no-kill shelter... this is the SPCA in my area. I don't believe they euthanize as often as other places... it's a pretty rural area, and every time I've been there they have empty kennels. However if this is the same girl I saw about two weeks ago when Andy and I stopped over she might very well be in danger. She was acting extremelly aggressive towards us as we stood at her cage. I couldn't even read about her from the paper on her kennel door, as she was going after me through the fence. To be honest... not many dogs scare me, but she did. I think if this is the same dog they shouldn't be describing it as mild aggression. I wonder how she is with the staff. 

Karen did you e-mail the golden retriever rescue in Centre Hall? If not, I'll e-mail them and tell them she's there. I'm sure they already know... I think their pretty good about that, as their in the same area, but just to make sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Hgatesy:

No I did not e-mail the rescue. Would you e-mail them-sounds like you know more about her.

Poor girl..


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay... done!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Hgatesy:

Just saw your post about the 25 dogs in TN and one of the girls is coming to PA. I watched the video and they said Elizabeth was coming to PA, so maybe that will be your girl!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hgatesy*

Hgatesy:

Did you ever hear again from the couple how MD (Lucy) is doing?
http://www.rescuecentral.info/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=3624#3624


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

You know I did... and I actually stopped and visited her last Sunday when I had Parker in Maryland for a rally trial. She looked great. I don't know what was going on with the wanting to return her then the next day fighting to keep her. I guess realizing that she's never going to be a "normal" dog. (whatever that is anyway) I think it finally set in that she's always going to have issues and the women had doubts if she could deal with it. Then whatever changed her mind back I'll never know. But... when I stopped MD looked wonderful, healthy and they talked very highly of her and it sounded like they fully intend to keep her and work on things. I'm happy, as long as she's safe and happy. She looked happy! It's hard not to be so protective of her just because she's so timid. She's like a fragile little baby... I think that's why I act like an overprotective mom. 
So, hopefully this really is her forever home and she'll live out her life there being loved. 

I'll have to watch that video again and look for Elizabeth. I know two are coming... I think Milly is the other one. We're taking one and Tammy is taking the other. There's so many of them, huh? Breaks my heart!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodness, how is the staff taking care of this girl? I hope they have gotten this dog evaluated before it's placed in a home. Honestly, what was said in the description, really got my attention.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Goodness, how is the staff taking care of this girl? I hope they have gotten this dog evaluated before it's placed in a home. Honestly, what was said in the description, really got my attention.


I'm atleast glad they are saying something about, tho I wish it more was being said about her aggressions.


----------

